# Flashing rom's outside of the US?



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

Verizon told me that if I do a factory reset, I'm basically screwed.

Are there roms that I can install, or OTA's w/o having to do a factory wipe?

If I recall correctly I can install leaked OTAs through stock recovery w/o a wipe. I used to have a bionic, though.

Right now I'm on stock and I have rooted my phone...haven't disabled or deleted any of verizon's stuff. only thing i've done is rooted.

Thanks anyone that can help. Especially if you know a way to set up the phone w/o being near a verizon tower...


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809314

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

